# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Μπορεί να γίνει ανάκτηση μηνύματων στο viber ?

## yiannis010

καλήσπερα.
γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μπορεί να γίνει ανάκτηση μυνημάτων στο viber που εχουν διαγραφεί;
κρατάει σε κάποιο cloud τα μηνυματα ή αν γίνει διαγραφή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει ανάκτηση;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimangelid

https://support.viber.com/customer/e...iber-messages-

----------


## antonis34

Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορούμε να καταγγείλουμε κάπου την Rakuzen στην οποία ανήκει το viber (προδικαστικά, όχι δικαστικά).
Υπήρξε διαγραφή όλων των μηνυμάτων μου (μιλάμε για ιστορικό χρόνων), με αποτέλεσμα να υποστώ προσωπική και επαγγελματική ζημία, χωρίς υπαιτιότητα δική μου. Συγκεκριμένα, απεγκατέστησα το βάιμπερ στο smartphone γιατί δεν είχε χώρο, και αυτομάτως διαγράφηκε και το ιστορικό viber desktop, χωρίς προειδοποίηση.
Τους έστειλα μήνυμα, μου ξεκαθάρισαν ότι δεν υπάρχει ανάκτηση, παρά μόνο η δυνατότητα να λάβω αντίγραφο των αριθμών οι οποίοι μου χουν στείλει μηνύματα (για συγκεκριμένο διάστημα, όχι απεριόριστα) για το εξωφρενικό ποσό των 500 δολλαρίων, τα οποία μετά από παζάρια μου τα κάνανε 50 δολλάρια. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσω ούτε λεπτό απ την τσέπη μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι έχασα σημαντικά αρχεία, και το κυριότερο είχα επαφές με προμηθευτές και άτομα απ την δουλειά τα οποία μου στέλναν απαραίτητα έγγραφα σε σκρίνσοτ από κει.
Που να απευθυνθώ;

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορούμε να καταγγείλουμε κάπου την Rakuzen στην οποία ανήκει το viber (προδικαστικά, όχι δικαστικά).
> Υπήρξε διαγραφή όλων των μηνυμάτων μου (μιλάμε για ιστορικό χρόνων), με αποτέλεσμα να υποστώ προσωπική και επαγγελματική ζημία, χωρίς υπαιτιότητα δική μου. Συγκεκριμένα, απεγκατέστησα το βάιμπερ στο smartphone γιατί δεν είχε χώρο, και αυτομάτως διαγράφηκε και το ιστορικό viber desktop, χωρίς προειδοποίηση.
> Τους έστειλα μήνυμα, μου ξεκαθάρισαν ότι δεν υπάρχει ανάκτηση, παρά μόνο η δυνατότητα να λάβω αντίγραφο των αριθμών οι οποίοι μου χουν στείλει μηνύματα (για συγκεκριμένο διάστημα, όχι απεριόριστα) για το εξωφρενικό ποσό των 500 δολλαρίων, τα οποία μετά από παζάρια μου τα κάνανε 50 δολλάρια. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσω ούτε λεπτό απ την τσέπη μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι έχασα σημαντικά αρχεία, και το κυριότερο είχα επαφές με προμηθευτές και άτομα απ την δουλειά τα οποία μου στέλναν απαραίτητα έγγραφα σε σκρίνσοτ από κει.
> Που να απευθυνθώ;


Απο όσο θυμάμαι αυτή είναι η συμπεριφορά του, εσύ θα έπρεπε να πάρεις backup πριν το βγάλεις το πρόγραμμα
Οπότε είναι δικιά σου υπαιτιότητα.

----------


## antonis34

Εντάξει, αυτό θα το κρίνει αυτός στον οποίο θα κάνω report. Υπάρχει κάποια Αρχή να τους ελέγχει, στην Ελλάδα ή έξω;

----------


## dfoust

από την στιγμή που το viber έχει δυνατότητα backup και εσύ δεν το έκανες τι σου φταίει η εταιρία;; πάντα πριν αλλάξω τηλέφωνο ή ότι άλλο κάνω παίρνω backup και μετά restore και όλα τα μηνύματα είναι στην θέση σου, δικό σου το λάθος τι ψάχνεις να βρεις .

----------


## nikpet

Επίσης, από τη στιγμή που είναι τόσο σημαντικό για σένα θα έπρεπε το folder που παίρνει τα screenshots θα μπορούσες να είχες φροντίσει να τα παίρνεις αυτόματα backup σε κάποιο cloud service (drive, photos, dropbox etc) μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες...

Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα δεν θα είχε αν σου έκλεβαν το smartphone;
Το ίδιο ισχύει φυσικά και για τα emails αν δεν έχεις IMAP, τ' αρχεία στον υπολογιστή σου αν δεν παίρνεις backup, τα contacts σου στο τηλέφωνο αν δεν είναι synced με κάποια εφαρμογή ή δεν παίρνεις τακτικά backup κλπ...

Ρυθμιστικές αρχές στην Ελλάδα σχετικές με εταιρείες παροχής ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών είναι η ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων), ΑΠΔΠΧ (Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα) & ΑΔΑΕ (Αρχή Διασφάλισης του Απορρήτου των Επικοινωνιών). Επίσης υπάρχει η Γενική Γραμματεία Καναταναλωτή (efoplis), η Ένωση Καταναλωτών "Η Ποιότητα της Ζωής" και αν πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει δόλος/αμέλεια μπορείς ν' απευθυνθείς στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος...

Προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα να αφιερώσεις αυτό το χρόνο που θα χρειαστείς για να έρθεις σ' επαφή με τις Αρχές, στο να θωρακιστείς με μηχανισμούς αντιγράφων ασφαλείας για τα δεδομένα που θεωρείς σημαντικά για σένα.

----------


## antonis34

Ευχαριστώ φίλε, θα τους απευθυνθώ και αυτοί θα αποφασίσουν ποιος έχει δίκιο και ποιος άδικο.

----------

